# Looking for mystery sound effect...



## Cashwalker (Oct 10, 2011)

You know that sound effect they play in a mystery (especially when comedic) when the plot suddenly thickens? "Dun-Dun Dunnnhh"?

Yeah... trying to search for that in the usual sound effect places, but coming up with a searchable description for that is rather difficult. Anyone have an idea what that sound effect is? Or a better description that SoundDogs of FindSounds might be able to actually find?


----------



## MarshallPope (Oct 10, 2011)

If you have a mac, I am pretty sure that this sound is included in GarageBand. I don't have any suggestions on what to search for elsewhere, though.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 10, 2011)

Is this a variation of that which you are seeking?

or


Perhaps try searching for old _Carol Burnett Show_ episodes.

Perhaps shorten this one: http://www.freesound.org/people/v0idation/sounds/115139/ ?


----------



## Van (Oct 10, 2011)

Or maybe a little something like this !


----------



## Cashwalker (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, No Mac's here.

The second video is closest... had something that sounded deeper in my head...

Van, that's the same as derek's second video, with terrible quality... thanks though!


----------



## 65535 (Oct 10, 2011)

Cashwalker said:


> Sorry, No Mac's here.
> 
> The second video is closest... had something that sounded deeper in my head...
> 
> Van, that's the same as derek's second video, with terrible quality... thanks though!



Since you've been supplied with the raw sound now you can tweak it to sound how you want it, might as well put on the finishing touches.


----------



## Cashwalker (Oct 11, 2011)

Making it deeper isn't the trick. What the director and I had in mind goes down in pitch for each note... if I could record us humming it, would that help?


----------



## 65535 (Oct 11, 2011)

You'd be amazed at what you can do with a little editing.


----------



## Van (Oct 11, 2011)

Cashwalker said:


> Making it deeper isn't the trick. What the director and I had in mind goes down in pitch for each note... if I could record us humming it, would that help?


 

It might be worthwhile, 'cause what I posted is what I think of. I've heard different versions of that but even a non musician like me could pick that out on a keyboard. Do a preset with Orchestra and it'd sound pretty good I think.


----------



## chausman (Oct 12, 2011)

Van said:


> It might be worthwhile, 'cause what I posted is what I think of. I've heard different versions of that but even a non musician like me could pick that out on a keyboard. Do a preset with Orchestra and it'd sound pretty good I think.


 
Or, take the one you like thats posted on here, and get Audacity. It's free, and quite powerful for what your trying to do. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashwalker (Oct 12, 2011)

Played it out as-is last night at rehearsal. Everyone liked it enough, director and the actors.

BTW, my favorite audio app is Goldwave.


----------



## WooferHound (Oct 24, 2011)

The dramatic ending sound that you are talking about is called a "Stinger".


----------



## Tex (Oct 24, 2011)

WooferHound said:


> The dramatic ending sound that you are talking about is called a "Stinger".


Musically, a stinger is just one note. For example, the last note of any John Phillip Sousa march.
Virginia Tech Multimedia Music Dictionary
In production terminology, a stinger can be any short clip of music.


----------

